# names for my chi



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

ive bin trying to think of names, i wana get a girl chi, some of the names i like are tilly, bluebell, blossom and annie, still not decided yet, oh and rosie

michelle


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

*chi names*

We have two wonderful female chihuahuas.....their names are Luna & Stella (moon and star in italian). I think tilly and blossom are really cute names.....I also like perla.....just to have a name that is not so common!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

*My chis*

Because my hubby is Irish i wanted to have an Irish theme for my chihuahuas.Our first chi was a boy called Toby we had him soince he was 4 months old he went to Rainbow bridge in Dec 1998 just 3 days before his 16th birthday, then one of our rescue chis 'Irish' Penny died in February 2003, we had her for 4 and 1/2 years.We have 3 girls now Sully who will be 6 on 10th March, Fynn McCaul who will be 4 on Sept 17th and another rescue Rosie O'Grady who will be 5 next November 10th, thats our little family.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ooo rosie o'grady thats such a cute name!, im fond of irish names too my cats called murphy and i love the name riley.
Im gettin a little girl chi in about 6 weeks, and im also trying to think of a name for her, i also lke unusual names, my ideas so far r:

kitten, baby, mouce, raisen chiquita and pocket 

the breeder i bought my persians from had a sky theme for naming some of the kittens the first persian we got from her was called cloudy and the second moonie

mia
x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

*names*

Baby is getting quite common for chis now, i know a few, i do like the name Raisen, that would suit Rosie as she is a sable.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

the puppy im getting was described to me as being a sable fawn with black mask, so raisen wud probably suit it, id love to see some pictures or your chis, if it works now, lol, u cud create a new message in the picture forum and that would be like the equivalent of your albumn on msn except people will be bale to post comments straight into it
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

*more names*

awwwwww I love all the names, they r cute 

Here are a few i like:

Chika - wisdom- japanese
Eira - Snow- welsh (pronounced - IRA)
Amada - Loved - spanish
Akira - Intellegence - hebrew
Emi - blessed with beauty - Japanese
Zita - little girl - Itallian
Seren - Star - Welsh
Cari - Love - welsh
Amaya - Night Rain - Japanese

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

awww i love them, and i love the meanings, i asked what my bf thort of the name "kitten" he doesnt like it  , need to think of sum more but still waitin on a picture from the breeder
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

OHHHH NOOOOO He has to like it  

Cant believe you still dont have a photo  Not fair

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Darkamber (Mar 20, 2004)

*..*

Am calling my wee one amber,was going to call her april at first but just loved the name amber to much,and its my nick name so shes goin to be my mini me&we will take over the world&stuff..  

Amber x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Awwwww I love Amber :wink: thats a cute name  

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Darkamber (Mar 20, 2004)

*..*

thanks  

Amber x x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

I also love abby for a girls name 

bailey for a boys name. I have no idea how the name diesel came to me? but it was between Diesel, bailey, and logan, I took one look at the pic and knew that diesel suited him well 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hubby and I are in the process of looking for a female chi. We are planning to name her Trixie, which means "she who brings joy." I think that name is so cute! What do you all think?


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I really like the name Trixie....good choice!! Plus the meaning is really beautiful.....I am sure she will bring lots of joy into your household!!!


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

yes i LOVE trixie :wink: :wink: 

my friend had a dog called Trixie, its a lovely name, let us know what you decide :lol: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hee hee i once named a pet ladybird trixie. Ive still not decided on a name tho, me and chris just cants eem to agree on one :? 
mia
x


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

LMAO a pet ladybird     how cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

you will find a right name and know its perfect :wink: 


xxxx amie and diesel xxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol i was always trying to make weird things into pets as a kid, ladybirds, ants, frogs, snails, catterpillars, altho noooo spiders! :shock: 
mia
x


----------

